# Preamplificador Riaa (para tocadisco)



## Gulp! (Oct 29, 2018)

Buenas tardes a todos! Es mi primer post (aparte del de presentación), y les quería consultar que diseño elegir para un pre-amp para phono.
El tema es que la verdad hay mucha info y no se cual de todos armar. Encontré en el foro algunos post, pero sin resultado final.
Si alguien ya armo alguno me sería muy útil saber cual.
También, para el que en el momento que alguien necesite armar uno, voy a ir actualizando, en este mismo post, lo que hice y a que resultado llegue.
Para ordenar un poco y de paso testear los resultados.
Conviene a transistores? Conviene usar CI? Es lo mismo? La verdad que estas cosas no las se.
Me juego mas por el primero (de Rod Elliott). Pero se podrá alimentar con dos baterías de 9v?

Muchas gracias de antemano. Apenas empiece con uno (este fin de semana) les voy comentando los resultados y seguro les voy a preguntar algunas cosas, ya que soy muy principiante, pero las ganas están!!

Esta es la info que hay:

Preamplificador de alta fidelidad (Ecualización RIAA) - Rod Elliott​






Preamplificador de Phono (modificación al de Rod Elliott)​





Como construir un pequeño preamplificador RIAA para uso en estudio
[ Info Original ]​









Preamplificador para discos de vinilo​


----------



## EdgardoCas (Oct 29, 2018)

Yo armé este de Rotel que anda perfecto: Amplificador y Pre HiFi Rotel + PCB


----------



## pandacba (Oct 29, 2018)

El de Ron Elliot se alimenta ±15, las Baterias de 9V duran muy poco, ahora  si pones 2 pilas recargables de 12V ya sería otra historia

El tema de estos circuitos es el ruido, así que el armado debe ser muy prolijo como el cableado, yo solía hacerlos encerrados en lámina de latón para un super blindaje y cables de primera, solíamos ponerles unas RCA que no se si ahora se consiguen con lo cual quedaba espectacular


----------



## Gulp! (Oct 29, 2018)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Yo armé este de Rotel que anda perfecto: Amplificador y Pre HiFi Rotel + PCB


Muchas gracias, no lo había encontrado en el foro a ese! No lo "entiendo" muy bien (empiezo casi de cero en la electrónica), vos decís que armo esta placa con esos valores y va bien?








pandacba dijo:


> El de Ron Elliot se alimenta ±15, las Baterias de 9V duran muy poco, ahora  si pones 2 pilas recargables de 12V ya sería otra historia


Gracias pandacba, la idea era hacer algo sencillo, pero por lo que veo es mejor alimentar estos pre con fuente partida. Voy a armarme una me parece.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 29, 2018)

Si el diseño es para fuente partida no lo puedes alimentar con una fuente simple, si puedes hacer una fuente partida con dos pilas de 12V

El Rotel es un diseño comercial, por lo tanto probado, esa es un clon del original

Una ecualización RIIA es desde cierto punto de vista mucho para un principiante, ya que por ejemplo como en este caso esta echa con operacionales y habría que conocer un poco sobre ellos o como funcionan, porque llevan fuente partida y no sencilla y otras muchas cosas, porque utilizo un NE5532 y no un 748 por ejemplo, cosas como ruido, caracterísitica del pre que sea de bajo ruido, no hacer bucles de masa(oscilará) que el cable que va del pick-up al pre sea lo más corto posible y de baja capacidad, y otras varias cosas.
De todas maneras si arma el Roterl o el de Ron ambos funcionan bien, pero no inventes nada no cambies cosas si quieres llegar a buen puerto.
Apegate a estas sencillas reglas y consulta si  hay dudas


----------



## Gulp! (Oct 29, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Una ecualización RIIA es desde cierto punto de vista mucho para un principiante
> 
> De todas maneras si arma el Roterl o el de Ron ambos funcionan bien, pero no inventes nada no cambies cosas si quieres llegar a buen puerto.
> Apegate a estas sencillas reglas y consulta si  hay dudas


Si, ya veo y tenes razón, no es muy para principiantes. Pero soy un principiante medio "audaz", ponele! jaja... por eso voy a seguir exactamente el segundo consejo que me das.
Ya compre los componentes del de Ron, y son tal cual indica el esquema.
Si no sale bien, no tengo mucho problema, igual se aprende siempre y la idea es esa, aprender lo mas que se pueda. Ya estuve averiguando e investigando bastante. Por ejemplo, la fuente partida ya me interiorice un poco y si, como me decías, no pensaba usar solo una batería, sino dos y hacer una partida -+9v. Igual con lo que me decís de que consume mucho ya la descarte y estoy armando una con trafo simétrico de -+12v como esta:







Gracias por todo, voy a ir posteando el proceso y espero que los "logros"!


----------



## EdgardoCas (Oct 29, 2018)

A esa fuente yo le agregaría los reguladores de +12 y -12 (LM7812 y LM7912) y te queda pipí cucú


----------



## Gulp! (Oct 29, 2018)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> A esa fuente yo le agregaría los reguladores de +12 y -12 (LM7812 y LM7912) y te queda pipí cucú



Jaja gracias EdgardoCas, vos decís que algo así es mejor para el Pre?
Si no tiene reguladores no sirve o no conviene? (perdón la ignorancia básica). Me imagino que con reguladores la corriente es mucho mas estable, es eso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2018)

Gulp! dijo:


> Jaja gracias EdgardoCas, vos decís que algo así es mejor para el Pre?
> Si no tiene reguladores no sirve o no conviene? (perdón la ignorancia básica). Me imagino que con reguladores la corriente es mucho mas estable, es eso?



Las etapas de Micrófono y Fono son las mas sensibles y con mayor ganancia, así que todas las precauciones que se tomen en su construcción son necesarias diría indispensables.


----------



## Gulp! (Oct 29, 2018)

Hablando de la fuente, otra burrada mia seguramente, pero se puede usar como fuente simetrica (y solo para hacer pruebas), el +12v y el -12v de una fuente atx de PC?







Fogonazo dijo:


> Las etapas de Micrófono y Fono son las mas sensibles y con mayor ganancia, así que todas las precauciones que se tomen en su construcción son necesarias diría indispensables.


Gracias Fotonazo, sale con reguladores entonces!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2018)

Gulp! dijo:


> Hablando de la fuente, otra burrada mia seguramente, pero se puede usar como fuente simetrica (y solo para hacer pruebas), el +12v y el -12v de una fuente atx de PC?


Como el previo consume solo algunas decenas de mA, se podría emplear la fuente de PC en esa configuración, pero aparece el inconveniente de las radiaciones EMI de estas y un alto nivel de ruido eléctrico sobre la tensión continua.
Si logras filtrarla convenientemente NO habría inconveniente en emplear esa fuente.

*No *te sirve como para alimentar algo que consuma mucha corriente, tal como un amplificador, busca información al respecto en el Foro


----------



## pandacba (Oct 29, 2018)

No te lo aconsejo, meten mucho ruido, el nivel de ruido esta por encima de la sensibilidad del premplificador, tene en cuenta que amplifica desde unos pocos mV, es preferible tu fuente sin reguldores, total es para hacer unas pruebas


----------



## Gulp! (Oct 29, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Como el previo consume solo algunas decenas de mA, se podría emplear la fuente de PC en esa configuración, pero aparece el inconveniente de las radiaciones EMI de estas y un alto nivel de ruido eléctrico sobre la tensión continua.
> Si logras filtrarla convenientemente NO habría inconveniente en emplear esa fuente.
> 
> *No *te sirve como para alimentar algo que consuma mucha corriente, tal como un amplificador, busca información al respecto en el Foro


Listo, me armo la fuente simetrica con reguladores.
Voy a buscar información sobre las radiaciones EMI que me decis.



pandacba dijo:


> No te lo aconsejo, meten mucho ruido, el nivel de ruido esta por encima de la sensibilidad del premplificador, tene en cuenta que amplifica desde unos pocos mV, es preferible tu fuente sin reguldores, total es para hacer unas pruebas


Gracias pandacba, voy a armar la fuente (con reguladores y todo!).


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2018)

Gulp! dijo:


> Listo, me armo la fuente simetrica con reguladores.
> Voy a buscar información sobre las radiaciones EMI que me decis. . . . .



*EMI* (_*E*lectro-*M*agnetic *I*nterference_)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 29, 2018)

Gulp! dijo:


> Listo, me armo la fuente simetrica con reguladores.
> Voy a buscar información sobre las radiaciones EMI que me decis.


Acá tenés una que me he cansado de usar y es un verdadero caño: Fuente de alimentación regulada de doble polaridad + PCB


----------



## Gulp! (Oct 29, 2018)

Fuaaah... aca no escatiman conocimientos! Muchas gracias a todos. Prometo ir subiendo todo lo aprendido.



Fogonazo dijo:


> *EMI* (_*E*lectro-*M*agnetic *I*nterference_)


Gracias! estaba en la wiki justo leyendo.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá tenés una que me he cansado de usar y es un verdadero caño: Fuente de alimentación regulada de doble polaridad + PCB


Muchas gracias Dr. Zoidberg! me mareo un poco el esquema, pero la voy a tener en cuenta por si no me funciona esta mas básica (soy muy principiante).


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá tenés una que me he cansado de usar y es un verdadero caño: Fuente de alimentación regulada de doble polaridad + PCB


Esa fuente es muy muy similar a la que empleo en situaciones "Delicadas" y puedo dar fe de que se comporta muy bien.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 29, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esa fuente es muy muy similar a la que empleo en situaciones "Delicadas" y puedo dar fe de que se comporta muy bien.


Gracias Fogo!!
Esa es la que uso en los preamplificadores y ecualizadores activos de mi sistema de parlantes. Es de muy bajo ruido y ripple (cerca de -90dB segun D. Self) siempre que la tension de entrada sea al menos 3V mas grande que la salida, lo que es muy facil de cumplir.
Si fuera yo, no usaria otra para un ecualizador RIIA.


----------



## Gulp! (Oct 29, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si fuera yo, no usaria otra para un ecualizador RIIA.


Ya me convencieron, espero poder hacerla. En la semana me estan llegando los componentes y les cuento que sale...


----------



## pandacba (Oct 29, 2018)

No hace falta utilizar algo tan complejo que no mejora mucho con un costo y complejidad superior....
Una fuene que entrega 1.5A por rama para un solo AO? desperdicio total, el AO consume un puñaod de mA
Con el 78L05 y el 79L05 funcionaría perfecto!!!!! 

Algo mucho más racional e igualmente efectivo se puede prescindir de D5 y D6 tranquilamente.
Para el caso tuyo que ya tenes el transformador podrias utilizar el 7809 y el 7909 quedanto una fuene ±9V


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 29, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> No hace falta utilizar algo tan complejo que no mejora mucho con un costo y complejidad superior....


No puedo poner el libro de Self para que lo veas, pero te recomiendo leer desde la página 713 ("Using variable-voltage regulators") - Capítulo 25: Power Supplies del libro Small Signal Audio Design 2nd edition - D. Self - 2015. El libro lo prestan en muchos lugares y vas a ver la diferencia entre el esquema de esa fuente y otro "mas normal".


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No puedo poner el libro de Self para que lo veas, pero te recomiendo leer desde la página 713 ("Using variable-voltage regulators") - Capítulo 25: Power Supplies del libro Small Signal Audio Design 2nd edition - D. Self - 2015. El libro lo prestan en muchos lugares y vas a ver la diferencia entre el esquema de esa fuente y otro "mas normal".


Tengo publicado algo sobre la figura de ruido de diversas fuentes de alimentación desde baterías a  reguladores integrados que ejemplifica y compara.

*¡¡¡ Pero NO lo encuentro !!! *


*Edit:*

¡ Lo encontré !


----------



## Gulp! (Oct 30, 2018)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Yo armé este de Rotel que anda perfecto: Amplificador y Pre HiFi Rotel + PCB


EdgardoCas, sabes que no elegí ese porque quiero hacer todo de cero, para aprender a leer bien los esquemas y usar el soft para diseñar circuitos impresos. En eso estoy!
Al final me mando con el de Rod Elliott.

Les quería consultar, porque estoy armando el circuito impreso en PCB Wizard, y antes de hacer "lío", quería ver si el canal (que no esta en el esquema de Rod) esta bien esquematizado. Sería todo lo que esta arriba de la linea punteada roja.
Otra consulta (básica), el ground de los dos canales se une no? Sería la linea punteada azul.
Si esta todo en orden, lo paso al PCB Wizard y empiezo con el circuito impreso.
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## pandacba (Oct 30, 2018)

Si la masa es común para ambos canales


----------



## Gulp! (Oct 30, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Si la masa es común para ambos canales


Gracias!
Por lo que leí, esa masa tampoco va conectada a la masa de la fuente (simetrica), no?
O sea, esa masa queda sin conexión?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2018)

Gulp! dijo:


> Gracias!
> Por lo que leí, esa masa tampoco va conectada a la masa de la fuente (simetrica), no?
> O sea, esa masa queda sin conexión?


¿ A que masa te refieres ?


----------



## Gulp! (Oct 30, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ A que masa te refieres ?


Al la que hablabamos con pamdacba, o sea, la de la imagen que subi, la de todo el circuito.
Por lo que leí, la tierra de la fuente simetrica va a la tierra que sale del tocadisco, pero no se bien que hacer con la del circuito.
Va conectada a la de la fuente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2018)

En el esquema los terminales GND deben quedar unidos entre si y unidos al punto medio de los capacitores de la fuente.
Esta o la que se te ocurra emplear.


----------



## Gulp! (Oct 30, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En el esquema los terminales GND deben quedar unidos entre si y unidos al punto medio de los capacitores de la fuente.
> Esta o la que se te ocurra emplear.


Gracias Fogonazo, tenia muchas dudas sobre eso!


----------



## pandacba (Oct 30, 2018)

El circuito para funcionar necesita la tensión  positiva y la tensión negativa y lamasa de lafuente, si no no funciona


----------



## Gulp! (Oct 30, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> El circuito para funcionar necesita la tensión  positiva y la tensión negativa y lamasa de lafuente, si no no funciona


Claro, lo que pasa es que habia leido por ahi que el cable de tierra del tocadisco tenia que ir conectado a la fuente, pero no sabia bien que hace con el GND del circuito, intuía lo que me dicen, pero no estaba seguro.
Gracias a todos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2018)

Una ojeada a la parte II de este *tema *no vendría mal


----------



## Gulp! (Oct 30, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una ojeada a la parte II de este *tema *no vendría mal


La parte I, II, III, IV, etc... es para leer entero y enmarcar ese post, no sabia que estaba, muchas gracias Fogonazo, por toda la información!


----------



## Gulp! (Nov 9, 2018)

Buen día gente! Les cuento que ayer termine el circuito impreso, solde todo, conecte y salio humito del 5532. Mucha decepción. Pero entendible por mi poca experiencia en el tema. No me importa mucho (en realidad ayer cuando conecte si me importo! jaja), voy a seguir con el esquema que ya esta hecho.
Es que yo me mande con el de Rod, y tuve que hacerle la parte del segundo canal me parece que en algo le pifié ahí. Es mas avanzado de lo que me pareció.
Voy con este, me parece (que ya tiene circuito impreso):



Les quería contar nomas, y no les paso los diseños del impreso ni el esquema porque no anda (a no ser que quieran quemar un integrado je!). Y eso que la fuente eran dos baterías de 9v en serie.

En el fin de semana armo el otro, si anda les cuento bien.
Gracias por todo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2018)

Poné zócalo


----------



## Gulp! (Nov 9, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Poné zócalo


Sabes que le puse! a los dos integrados. Mañana les mando foto, no se que salió mal... No tengo el saber, para evaluar que es lo que anduvo mal. Puedo asegurar que no se tocan las pistas y esta todo bien soldado, pero ya lo mas técnico, si una resistencia/capacitor esta mal conectado con otro componente o algo así, no lo se evaluar...
Gracias dosmetros!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2018)

Poné foto de frente y dorso de la plaqueta , fotos nítidas


----------



## Gulp! (Nov 9, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Poné foto de frente y dorso de la plaqueta , fotos nítidas


Como no! a la noche las subo.

(A parte) que opinan entre un esquema con el el OP NE5532 y un con el Pre NE542 o el LM387?
No se bien, si me conviene complicarme tanto con los operacionales (NE5532) y la fuente partida.
Ejemplo:






Los otros integrados van a fuente estandar, me parece que me va a resultar mas fácil, pero no se bien que contra tiene, si es que hay.
En sonido sería lo mismo? hay diferencia?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 10, 2018)

Gulp! dijo:


> . . .  me parece que me va a resultar mas fácil, pero no se bien que contra tiene, si es que hay. . . .


Antes de preocuparte por el sonido, mira que funcione. 

*SIN *los integrados colocados alimenta la placa y controla que en los zócalos estén presentes las tensiones de alimentación correctas *"En el lugar correcto"*, es decir en las patas correctas donde irían los IC´s


----------



## pandacba (Nov 10, 2018)

Los zócalos tienen una marca para orientar el CI y el CI tiene un punto que indica el pin 1 esa cara debe ir hacia la marca del zócalo

Como ves es una muesca redonda o en V que se ve en el centro del zócalo hacia la izquierda
Visto en esta posición, el pin de abajo y a la izquierda corresponde al Nº1
La marca del CI un circulo o una muesca debe ir en correspondencia con el zócalo


En este caso de un 5532 fabricado por JRC tiene un punto señalando el pin 1

Este es el pinout:

Fijate que la alimentación es en los pines 8 y 4 en el 8 es la alimentación positiva, y en el 4 la negativa.

En el que se  te quemo, sacalo y verifica las tensiones mencionadas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 10, 2018)

Me ha sucedido un par de veces de usar un 5532 (de TI) en un PCB perfectamente diseñado, y que el chip comenzara a calentar sin estar oscilando ni mal alimentado ni nada...y finalmente palmó.
Parece que el QC de TI deja un poco que desear, al menos para estos chips.


----------



## Gulp! (Nov 11, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Me ha sucedido un par de veces de usar un 5532 (de TI) en un PCB perfectamente diseñado, y que el chip comenzara a calentar sin estar oscilando ni mal alimentado ni nada...y finalmente palmó.
> Parece que el QC de TI deja un poco que desear, al menos para estos chips.


Zoidberg, esta vez fue el que esta "atrás del teclado", TI no tuvo nada que ver jaja ahi te cuento mas abajo...




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Poné foto de frente y dorso de la plaqueta , fotos nítidas





Fogonazo dijo:


> Antes de preocuparte por el sonido, mira que funcione.
> 
> *SIN *los integrados colocados alimenta la placa y controla que en los zócalos estén presentes las tensiones de alimentación correctas *"En el lugar correcto"*, es decir en las patas correctas donde irían los IC´s





pandacba dijo:


> Los zócalos tienen una marca para orientar el CI y el CI tiene un punto que indica el pin 1 esa cara debe ir hacia la marca del zócalo
> 
> Fijate que la alimentación es en los pines 8 y 4 en el 8 es la alimentación positiva, y en el 4 la negativa.
> 
> En el que se  te quemo, sacalo y verifica las tensiones mencionadas



*Les quería agradecer muchísimo, la paciencia y explicaciones didácticas.*
Estuve revisando todo como me comentaban, me sirvieron mucho todo lo que me dijeron.
Fue un error de principiante, hice todo el diseño del circuito impreso y al imprimirlo lo "espejé" en photoshop porque pensé que el programa me lo daba sin espejar. En fin, el tema es que estaba todo bien menos los integrados que estaban con las patas "dadas vuelta".
Lo que hice fue desoldar los zocalos y soldarlos en la otra parte de la placa, todo para probar y ver si andaba, y ANDA PERFECTO!
Lo tengo andando con dos baterías de 9v, mientras le armo la fuente.
Me queda hacer bien el circuito impreso (SIN espejar) y listo.
Pero funciona a la perfeccion!!! Muchas gracias, de este lado feliz de que ande todo (que lindo enchufar y que ANDE! jaja).

La verdad quedo desprolijo, por eso no les mando fotos, pero andar, anda. En la semana lo hago bien y se los muestro.

Mientras tanto les dejo todo el proyecto por si alguien lo quiere hacer, ya esta diseñado el esquema con el circuito impreso, listo para imprimir.


EasyEda projecto - Preamplificador de alta fidelidad, con Ecualización RIAA​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2018)

Sinó dejalo cómo "montaje superficial"


----------



## tiago (Nov 11, 2018)

Yo he usado en varias ocasiones el LME49720 de Texas en formato TO99, con muy buenos resultados.

Saludos.


----------



## Gulp! (Nov 11, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sinó dejalo cómo "montaje superficial"


Siiiiii... va a seguir andando, me queda para mi, para acordarme siempre de la animalada que hice!
Lo voy a montar adentro del tocadisco mio (que dicho sea de paso, me encontré en la calle, con púa y todo!).



tiago dijo:


> Yo he usado en varias ocasiones el LME49720 de Texas en formato TO99, con muy buenos resultados.
> 
> Saludos.


Uy... es divino ese integrado para el este proyecto, lástima no haberlo conocido antes, ya me compre unos cuantos NE5532.
Igual lo hubiese pensado bastante, porque esta como 10 veces mas caro (ese si que me da cosa quemarlo!), pero es muy bueno!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2018)

Gulp! dijo:


> Siiiiii... va a seguir andando, me queda para mi, para acordarme siempre de la animalada que hice!




Si, todos ya hemos pasado por esa 

Las opciones son , montar  del lado cobre , solo montar el integrado del lado cobre o a veces se puede doblarle las patas 180º y montar al revés o soldarle alambres en cada pata y montarl el integrado al revés sobre zócalo  , de la peor forma que te guste


----------



## Gulp! (Nov 11, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> S
> de la peor forma que te guste


jaja mira vos, yo pensé que era yo nomas, no me siento tan solo, y esa opción de 180 esta buena, me volví loco para soldar sin que se toquen las patas.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 12, 2018)

Recuerdo mi amigo con quien estudiabamos en la UNC Ingeniería, por aquellos años no había ni siquiera la PC micro que había eran lo 6800 de motorola y con eso empezamos otra que lenguac "C" programar en la propia placa de desarrollo con un tecaldo exadecimal Jah quisiera ver a todos esos que se hacen un nudo con todo lo que cuentan hoy en dia, pero bueno la cosa no apunta allí, como dije no había PC así que mucho menos programas de pcb ni routers, todo se hacia a puro pulmon, venian en esos años transferibles par CI's, pistas, anillos, etc, había que pensarlo muy bien a todo y empezar a transferir muy prolijamente, como invertiamos el esquema, no haciamos un dibujo del pcb, tomabamos el diagram ubicabamos los componentes más importantes y lo haciamos directamente en el impreso virgen y por esos años yo hice no que canidad de ipresos de esa forma y mi amigo también, pero justo en uno le quedo invertido y era un CI bastante caro, no había tiempo para hacerlo de nuevo así que se jugo y le doblo los pines 180º con mucho cuidado y lo utilizo así, otra vez a otro por el mismo motivo devimos soldarlo por la parte de abajo, gajes del oficio...... esos si que eran  tiempos lindos.....


----------



## Gulp! (Nov 12, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> así que se jugo y le doblo los pines 180º con mucho cuidado y lo utilizo así, otra vez a otro por el mismo motivo devimos soldarlo por la parte de abajo, gajes del oficio...... esos si que eran  tiempos lindos.....


La próxima metida de para hago lo mismo!

Saben que estoy viendo el tema de la fuente, y los transformadores con tap central *salen muy caros*! Y encima tengo por ahí tirados unos cuantos transformadores comunes (sin tap central). Estuve buscando información y leyendo en el foro y encontré lo de la "Tierra virtual" en ese post.
Así que me mande a probar este tipo de fuente y anda bien el pre-amp! Pero no se si estoy haciendo lío con algo, o puede llegar a durar poco, o quemarse algo, o algo raro!!

La prueba la hice con un transformador de *12vAC* (750ma) y capacitores de *4700uF *(25v), los diodos los saque de una fuente. Y el esquema de conexión es el de la foto.
Esta bien lo que estoy haciendo? (confirmo que anda, y muy bien, como con las dos baterías de 9v).

Probé las puntas (letra C en el esquema de la foto que adjunto) y lo raro es que me dan *+-20v*!
El datasheet del NE5532 dice que aguanta hasta 22v estoy medio justo, podré hacer lo mismo con un transformador mas chico (9vAC?), pero igual no entiendo esa parte, porque el transformador es de 12vAC (y es como que casi se duplica la tensión, a 20vCC).

Me podrán aconsejar sobre como hacer una fuente simétrica con los transformadores que tengo?

EDIT: Ah! me olvide de comentar que tengo LM7809/7909, LM7812/7912 y LM7815/7915, se puede usar reguladores en esta fuente, no?
Muchas gracias como siempre.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 12, 2018)

Esta fuente no te la aconsejo ya que es de media onda y tiene un ripple muy elevado por lo cual te metera ruido.
Para esta fuente necesitas un trafo de 15+215VAC de 100mA como máximo y le puedes poner los reguladores 78L12 y 79L12
Si la fuente no acompaña en calidad al pre, todo lo que hiciste de nada sirve, hay algunas opciones para trabajarlo con fuente simple, en todo caso si podes conseguie el LM387A, con eso resolves el problema de la fuente, fue creado para trabajar con fuente simple y sin perder calidad, averiguate si lo conseguis y decime que transformador tenes así te paso un esquema optimizado para esa fuente

Otra alternativa es tener una fuente que te de unos 20Vdc y crear una masa virtual con un divisor resistivo + 2 capasitores, también poder agregar reguladores , pero necesitarias que al menos te de de unos 24V  podrias poner los reguladores que tenes 7809 y 7909


----------



## Gulp! (Nov 13, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Esta fuente no te la aconsejo ya que es de media onda y tiene un ripple muy elevado por lo cual te metera ruido.
> Para esta fuente necesitas un trafo de 15+215VAC de 100mA como máximo y le puedes poner los reguladores 78L12 y 79L12
> Si la fuente no acompaña en calidad al pre, todo lo que hiciste de nada sirve, hay algunas opciones para trabajarlo con fuente simple, en todo caso si podes conseguie el LM387A, con eso resolves el problema de la fuente, fue creado para trabajar con fuente simple y sin perder calidad, averiguate si lo conseguis y decime que transformador tenes así te paso un esquema optimizado para esa fuente



Muchas gracias panda! Voy a ver, hoy mismo, si consigo el LM387A. Transformadores, tengo varios, 12VAC y 9VAC y creo que por ahi tengo algunos mas tendría que probarlos.



pandacba dijo:


> Otra alternativa es tener una fuente que te de unos 20Vdc y crear una masa virtual con un divisor resistivo + 2 capasitores, también poder agregar reguladores , pero necesitarias que al menos te de de unos 24V  podrias poner los reguladores que tenes 7809 y 7909


No quiero abusar, pero habrá algún esquema sobre esta opción de masa virtual y divisor resistivo para que pruebe?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2018)

Gulp, esa fuente no es buena porque es de media onda , pero si la probaste y anda bien *y el pre no zumba* . . .  cual sería el problema ?


----------



## Gulp! (Nov 13, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Gulp, esa fuente no es buena porque es de media onda , pero si la probaste y anda bien *y el pre no zumba* . . .  cual sería el problema ?


(El problemas soy yo Dosmetros!), es pura búsqueda de conocimiento e "investigación practica" esta ultima consulta. El pre funciona igual, y bien! Pero tengo miedo de estar haciendo algo mal, o que recaliente algo o que sobre-exija el integrado o algo así. Pienso (solo pienso) que en cualquier momento deja de andar. Necesitaba un "ok" con conocimientos ya que mi ignorancia me hace dudar ante estas situaciones, perdón, es que hay tantas opciones que me mareo! Pero también me gusta experimentar, no se si hay un problema en si, si no que quiero probar para aprender otras opciones, en este caso de fuentes. Es mas, ya aprendí (gracias a ustedes) a armar una fuente simétrica (trafo 12VAC) con reguladores (LM7809/7909), la arme y la tengo andando con este pre! Asi que lo puedo dejar así tranquilamente, (aunque tampoco me convencen los 9v quisiera subir un poco mas el voltaje a 15v).
*En resumen lo ideal para mi sería, una fuente con transformador común (sin tap central) que entregue +-15VDC.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2018)

Me parece que mediste mal , un transformador de 12 Vac con rectificación de media onda daría +-17 Vdc (se multiplica por 1,4142) . . .  o tenés el tester bajo de batería y mide de mas (es un clásico)

Yo la terminaría agregando dos resistencias de 1 k , dos zeners de 15V 1 Watt y dos capacitores de 100 uF y 100 nF


----------



## Gulp! (Nov 13, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me parece que mediste mal , un transformador de 12 Vac con rectificación de media onda daría +-17 Vdc (se multiplica por 1,4142) . . .  o tenés el tester bajo de batería y mide de mas (es un clásico)
> 
> Yo la terminaría agregando dos resistencias de 1 k , dos zeners de 15V 1 Watt y dos capacitores de 100 uF y 100 nF


Muchísimas gracias Dosmetros!!! Voy a investigar bien esta opción!!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 13, 2018)

De por si en media onda hay mucho ripple para un RIIA y encima meter un zener que también producen ruido MMMM, o con un divisor de tensión para generar una tierra virtual funcionaria mucho mejor que en media onda.
Con el LM387A si lo consigue lo arma en una plaqueta perforada y funciona con fuente simple de maravilla y utiliza lo que tiene sin inventar nada ni hacer cosas raras que para un principiante seran puro dolor de cabeza


----------



## Gulp! (Nov 13, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> De por si en media onda hay mucho ripple para un RIIA y encima meter un zener que también producen ruido MMMM, o con un divisor de tensión para generar una tierra virtual funcionaria mucho mejor que en media onda.


Lo que me comenta Dosmetros es porque yo, medio de cabeza dura y para saber, quiero experimentar (como no es debido) con fuente simple. Pero creo que están todos de acuerdo en que para estos pre, esta fuente no va. Ya me convencieron y todo!



pandacba dijo:


> Con el LM387A si lo consigue lo arma en una plaqueta perforada y funciona con fuente simple de maravilla y utiliza lo que tiene sin inventar nada ni hacer cosas raras que para un principiante seran puro dolor de cabeza


Gracias Panda, hoy mismo voy a comprara unos cuantos componentes y si lo tienen me lo llevo!! También quiero probar lo que me decís y comparar entre el pre con el NE5532 y el LM387A a ver que diferencias hay. Si lo consigo aviso!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 13, 2018)

Gulp! dijo:


> Pero creo que están todos de acuerdo en que para estos pre, esta fuente no va. Ya me convencieron y todo!


Quien dice que no va?
No asi vomo está, pero hay que meterle los reguladores y mejorar el filtrado con un CRC de 2 x 2200 + 2.2 ohms. Ahi no deberia haber ningun problema y tenes una fuente de PM con trafo simple....claro, siempre que solo alimentes el pre y algunas tonteras extra entre -V y +V para no desbalancear las ramas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2018)

Creo no me expresé claramente en el 53 . . . 

Yo la conservaría , le agregaría un regulador con pequeño transistor de paso y  zener, tipo éste :



Y lo combinaría con un multiplicador de capacidad  :





Multiplicador de capacidad - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

*Con lo que quedaría parecido a ésto  :*






Incluso podrías ir mas lejos y hacer un filtro RCRC múltiple cómo en la fuente del amplificador clase A de Eliot , dónde en vez de la resistencia de 12k usarías el zener 

La masa flotante a la que se refiere Panda es ésta : Project 43 - Simple DC Adapter Power Supply

Y aqui fuentes para pre-amplificadores :

Power Supply for Preamps
Power Supply for Preamps
Power Supply for Preamps 

Enjoy


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 13, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y lo combinaría con un multiplicador de capacidad


Demasiados componentes y puntos de falla para tan poca carga. Yo usaria 78xx y filtro CRC...y con eso metes el ripple casi debajo del piso de ruido.


----------



## Gulp! (Nov 14, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo no me expresé claramente en el 53 . . .
> 
> Yo la conservaría , le agregaría un regulador con pequeño transistor de paso y  zener, tipo éste :
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias Dosmetros, claro, no entendía mucho. Ahí quedo todo claro!!!


----------



## troesmacapo (Oct 2, 2019)

@Gulp! te puedo hacer dos consultas? ya paso un año desde aquel proyecto.
Al final, como lo alimentaste?
y como hacias para alimentarlo con dos baterias de 9v??? osea, tenes positivo y negativo, que hacias con la tierra?
Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## Gulp! (Oct 2, 2019)

troesmacapo dijo:


> @Gulp! te puedo hacer dos consultas? ya paso un año desde aquel proyecto.
> Al final, como lo alimentaste?
> y como hacias para alimentarlo con dos baterias de 9v??? osea, tenes positivo y negativo, que hacias con la tierra?
> Muchas gracias por todo


troesmacapo como anadas!
Sabes que al final use esta fuente con un trafo de +-15v:





Lo que me preguntas de las baterías de 9v lo usé para probar, y el conexionado sería así (la tierra sale de la unión del positivo y el negativo de las dos baterías):








Saludos!! y cualquier cosa avisa, que lo poco que sé te lo paso!


----------



## troesmacapo (Oct 2, 2019)

@Gulp! Sos un capo, de verdad. estuve testeando tu proyecto, no me salio jeje pero capaz sea la fuente. Gracias por todo. enserio, sos un capo.


----------



## cantoni11 (Oct 13, 2019)

Hola  a toda la gente del foro . Después de haber montado varios diseños de pre de Phono como el Pre RIIA Dr Self ; pre RIIA de Elliot y sus versiones modificada como las posteada aquí .Traigo un esquema que por cierto es comercial  , supera a todos los mencionados. 
Se trata del pre de phono de Cambridge Audio Azur 540P , éste pre tiene un sonido y una ganancia increíble además de cero ruido . Por eso no pude dejar de mencionarlo aquí . El esquema es muy fácil de conseguir con su manual de servicio , donde están  pcb ; lista de componentes y toda la info como para montarlo . Saludos


----------



## EdgardoCas (Oct 13, 2019)

Mirando muy por arriba el Cambridge y comparándolo con el del Dr Self tiene prácticamente los mismos componentes.


----------



## cantoni11 (Oct 13, 2019)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Mirando muy por arriba el Cambridge y comparándolo con el del Dr Self tiene prácticamente los mismos componentes.


Este es el modelo más básico de cambrigde, en el mismo manual de servicio hay una versión superior.con un diseño mas desarrollado. No.quiero pensar lo que sonarån los modelos mas nuevos de esta marca.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2019)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Mirando muy por arriba el Cambridge y comparándolo con el del Dr Self tiene prácticamente los mismos componentes.


Douglas Self diseña circuitos para Cambridge Audio


----------

